# Team SCSS Gauge Install



## bluebluemblue (Dec 20, 2006)

Just wanted to show my fellow GTO owners a look at the red basic oil and volts package from Team SCSS.
This is installed on a 2004 Black on black with red guages

Install was pretty straight forward. I used a mix of JHP instuctions and Team SCSS supplied instructions.
Team SCSS uses the FDR (Fuel door release) harness for these two guages inputs. I opted for the fuse block. I am an electrician so I have fluke votmeter to confirm fuse picks. Easy enough to figure out without any electrical knowledge with the supplied schematics.

What I noted verses JHP is more material from the dash (display side) has to be removed. The amout to be removed from the back (towards the wind screen) depends on the lenght of the guage you choose. I used a dremmel.
The gauge pod itself sits lower in the dash, and possibly more forward but I do not have a JHP to compare. Pictures of the material to be removed are supplied from Team SCSS. 

No plate for the oil sender is supplied as it it is with JHP. You must drill and tap the plate that comes off with 2-10mm nuts, beside the oil filter. Plan this well first as it is crowded there. I used a 1/8-27 anpt 90 to point it back towards the firewall. Had to move the power steering lines about 2 inches for it to clear. That is stated in the Team SCSS instructions. Better planning and maybe no fittings required. I wanted mine plenty clear of the oil filter and engine mount.
Include in the instruction is a suggestion to connect wires before attaching the tapped / sender mounted... plate assembly to the engine. This was a must for my install location. Also allowed me to add a little silcone on each terminal. I used insulated ring terminals but the compresion rings and lock nuts are there for bare wire connections.

Took me around 6 hours but I am slow and very cautious. Added wire protector wrap loom and silconed the sender electrical connections from water. Wire tires where needed....also instructed.
I am pleased with the results. Gauges look stock, red with GTO logo and its super nice to actualy see my oil come up to pressure. Pontiac should have added this first. I am old school and this is a must in my book.
Lights on the 2 SCSS gauges are brighter than the rest....good bit brighter.
I could dim them with a rheostat and might do that but it by no means annoying bright. Its just pretty to me, for now.
They look very nice in the sun.
What can say. I like the look of Team SCSS gauge pod.
Abo was right there to answer my one question.. and he did.
Pictures are worth more than words. Blurry night shot, but you get the idea of illumination.
Blue


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

Looks nice! Thanks for the pix, it'll help me make my decision on which ones to get much easier.


----------



## Church (Jun 5, 2007)

Links to all parts needed Please.


----------



## bluebluemblue (Dec 20, 2006)

I bought a Team SCSS gauge pod package.
http://www.teamscss.com/Pontiac_GTO_Center_Gauge_Pod.htm

Gauge pod and guages supplied by Team SCSS.
Wire harness and electronic oil pressure sending unit also suppied by Team SCSS.

Tools,
1/8-28 ANPT thread tap and driver. Home Depot
25/32 drill bit. I used a smaller pilot bit and punch first. Home Depot
10mm wrench or small socket wrench to remove the nuts to access the plate for the oil sender. Home Depot
Small falt head screwdriver to pop the stock plate out. Mayer, Home Depot
I took JHP advice and put several layers of painters tape on the facia plate.
http://www.jhp.com.au/monaro-gto/gto-binnacle.php.
Instructions for the JHP install at the bottom of that page.
I used a "Dremel" to remove the material as required under the plate. Team SCSS suggest air tool and some other things. I have a dremel... Wal Mart

I bought a roll of wire wrap/loom. Autozone or any auto store
I supplied small black wire ties...had on hand. Oak Mountain Hobby Shop.
_(I am into RC planes and heli's too)_
Used an existing hole through the firewall with an extra hole impession. Same grommet the hood release cable exits through. Use an exacto knife to cut a small slit in the extra hole in that gromment. Team SCSS explains this with the instructions they include.

JHP looks easier and very nice. I just wanted the 1/2 step increment full sweep gauges and I liked the Team SCSS pod design.
That and JHP is $595.00 US Dollars shipped. 
Team SCSS $429.00 and $15.00 S&H.
For MY 2004 model GTO. JHP is cheaper for 2005-2006 fly by wire GTO's.
For all year GTO owners there are several options for adding gauges.
*PYFC,* 
* AJS...Allen* here http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=13128&page=2
*Team SCSS*, *SP*, *Maryland Speed *for SCSS also. 
Probably more option out there
For an "A" pillar install.
http://www.streetperformance.com/part/auto-meter/patches/500397-10184.html

I know there are more options to install on the A pillar.
Browse here
http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=123236
Browse here first.
Lots of info right here in the gtoforum, interior thread. 

For my head, real time oil pressure monitoring is a must.
I am not suggesting or knocking anyone's product. Just a look at my choice.
Hope this helps someone.
Michael Blue


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Great job and outstanding write up. Thank you very much. We need more of these types of write ups, with pictures -- so if you've got some projects coming up -- be sure to document them like this.

My only gripe is that the fonts of the SCSS gauges don't match the fonts from the factory gauges -- but after looking at your set up -- I'm kind of ticked at GM -- because the fonts on the factory gauges are pretty lame...


----------



## bluebluemblue (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks Super Mod,

I know you could have your own gauge face printed. I _could_ do it here as I have a setup for fuel proof decals for my RC hobby. Print on any media and I my setup is nothing compared to a print shop.
Can't be to hard to change the face. Team SCSS did it.
or
Keep wishing/waiting and your dreams will come true if YOU make it happen.
http://www.whiteautoandmedia.com/Content/default.aspx

"We will be offering OEM quality custom gauge faces for the 2004-2006 GTO in the VERY near future. Check back for updates frequently!"

Cheers
Blue


----------



## bluebluemblue (Dec 20, 2006)

*old post new trick*

The bright guages finally began to bother me...so.

I went to Radio Shck and bought a $1.29 potentiometer or variable resister.

Forget the amps but its low as amp draw of the leds is very low.

Fuse panel closed all is out of sight.

Now from no light to full bright is adjustable with the drop of the fuse panel and a twist of the pot. You can buy all types..I bought easy and small.

I soldered the pot in line wit the light circuit....took caution and put cardboard down to catch possible droppings burns.

I have a nice soldering iron and used tiny electrical solder..also availble from Radio Shack.

Cheers
Blue


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

bluebluemblue said:


> The bright guages finally began to bother me...so.
> 
> I went to Radio Shck and bought a $1.29 potentiometer or variable resister.
> 
> ...


Looks awesome, I want the same set up, but I dont think I have capabilities to do it myself.:cheers


----------

